# Chanel, my Dutch Shepherd puppy



## Kelly&Kip (Aug 5, 2012)

On Good Friday, I brought home a female short-haired Dutch Shepherd pup. She and my male GSD named Kip have turned out to be wonderful playmates together. I will be registering Chanel with the UKC and plan to compete with her in both the conformation ring and in performance sports. 

Chanel is a very sweet, active little girl. She loves nothing better than to run and romp outdoors with my GSD and then come in and cuddle up in my lap. I wasn't certain how well my GSD (Kip) would take to having another dog in the house, but things could not have went more smoothly. Here are some pics of Chanel:

Chanel at just a few weeks old. She is the puppy all the way to the right.









Chanel at around 5 months of age.



























Kip with Chanel....there's a good-natured contest between them over that ball. Chanel has been pretty clever at figuring out how to get it away from Kip. Their interactions have been a blast to observe. 









Words are unnecessary.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow I love her markings :wub: Pretty girl, I'm glad she and Kip are getting along


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Gorgeous. I am a sucker for dutchies.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

Pretty! Is she also from Cher Car?


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

wow cute pup she is! Don't see Dutch Shepherds too often so it's always a nice treat to see some pics of them! She's a real beauty!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

She is stunning! May I ask where you got her? A dutchie is on my short list for the future. Have admired them for a long while. That brindle coat of hers is gorgeous!


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

She's so pretty! I love love love dutchies.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

very very pretty!! Congrats!


----------



## GermanShepherdDog (Mar 26, 2012)

Wow, beautiful Dutch Shepherd!


----------



## HEINOLFGSD (May 9, 2011)

She's absolutely gorgeous. I just love Dutch Shepherds. :wub:


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've always thought the Dutch Shepherds are striking ... Chanel is one of the prettiest puppies I've seen (not that I've seen that many).


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Goodness, that is one absolutely gorgeous dog.

Enjoy her!


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Beautiful!! And she shares my daughters middle name  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

That's a very pretty girl, and you should do very well in UKC conformation. But I know where that dog is from, and the breeder admits to breeding mixes. 

You can see the strong Malinois influence in the face, and the croup shows possibly GSD influence. I know one of the breeder's dogs looks like a big ol' brindle GSD. Way over the breed standard for a Dutch Shepherd. 

Since the UKC judges love pretty colors, and ignore the rest of the breed standard, you'll have your CH in no time. I'm not being sarcastic, well, maybe a little. But I do think she's pretty for a mix.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think I know which Dutchie you speak of and he is massive! Way bigger than my male GSDs, almost more like a tall brindle mastiff.


----------



## Izzy9 (Apr 15, 2013)

LOVE her!! What a pretty girl!! I had a Dutchie and Golden mix recently that we rescued off a chain and she was the BEST dog ever. And she is the one that made me fall hard for Shepherds. When Im ready I will have another Dutchie but we lost Sissy after only 5 short months due to the neglect she suffered...anyway, like I said I love your girl!!


----------



## Kelly&Kip (Aug 5, 2012)

Thank you for those who admire Chanel. I am her biggest fan, of course, and as a proud new owner, simply wanted to share her with others. 

For those who asked, the breeder of Chanel is Cher Car Kennels of St. Johns, MI. My GSD (Kip) also came from Cher Car and I have been taking him there for weekly training and socialization for nearly 10 months now. In the process, I have had the opportunity to observe and interact with several Dutchies and their owners. Never having met a Dutchie before, I was naturally drawn to watching the Dutchies in class and observing their relationships with their owners. I've also participated in a handful of UKC competitions with Kip this past year and have watched many of these same Dutchies at these events. In the process, I became enamored with the Dutchies produced by Cher Car and decided to take the plunge and bring one into my life. 

I am not about to get into the whole breeder-bashing post made here. Frankly, I think it wholly inappropriate to a thread like this.

What I will add is that Kip has definitely enjoyed having Chanel as a playmate, which was one of my goals. Yes, Chanel has been a welcome addition in every respect and I can't wait to start competing with her....I think she has great potential!


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Kelly&Kip (Aug 5, 2012)

Here are a few more photos of Chanel that I thought I would share.

This one is not the best setting but I do like how it shows her brindling.









Head tilt anyone? 









With the ball that she and Kip (GSD) compete for....in the golden glow of the sunset. This may be my favorite picture of her. 









Kip better watch out....I bet some day she will be chasing him! LOL









This is out of focus, but it makes me smile every time I see it. Can you see how intent she is on getting that ball away from him?


----------



## acook0910 (Apr 7, 2013)

She is gorgeous! I love love love her coloring!


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Congrats on the addition. Shes gorgeous


----------



## Kovinator (Mar 24, 2013)

The pic on the stump looks like it could be a statue. What a beautiful dog!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

She's stunning, love her colors!


----------



## Izzy9 (Apr 15, 2013)

Love the pic of her on the stump! Cute!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Kelly&Kip, have you met Ike or any other of the Dutchies from Bunkerdogs? I think Jeanette has been training with Cheryls group.
IF I were to get another dog, that kennel has my interest. I'm keeping tabs on the soon to be litter with Twixx and Pablo. I met Pablo last Fall and he is a fantastic dog.


----------



## Kelly&Kip (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes, I have been at Cheryl's when she was working with Jeannette and Ike. I have not met any other Dutchies from Bunker Dogs though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Love the coat, she's so stinking cute.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Wow!! She is a real Beauty!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

cant say ive seen one like her before, very pretty girl, love that coat


----------



## Kelly&Kip (Aug 5, 2012)

Here are a few pics from this weekend of Chanel. She is turning 6 months old on Saturday. 









She can be very intense at times....I see that here.


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

Wow is that brindle where did you get hernia she cossed or pure I didn't know they still came in that color


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

curedba said:


> Wow is that brindle where did you get *hernia* she cossed or pure I didn't know they still came in that color


hernia???


----------

